# pop ou imap ?



## bob41 (9 Novembre 2012)

bonjour
j'utilise un imac en snow leopard et unIPad "3"
le mac est en POP.free.fr et ça va très bien (Entourage)
Y à t-il un  avantage de passer l'ipad en imap plutôt qu'en  POP ?
en effet j'aii une bizarrerie sur l'Ipad développée dans un autre post
merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Larme (9 Novembre 2012)

Ça dépend de ce que tu souhaites (fais une recherche pour comprendre les différences), mais surtout faut que ça doit disponible !
Par exemple, il me semble qu'_Hotmail_ ne fait que du _Pop_...


----------



## sparo (9 Novembre 2012)

Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser plus d'un seul client mail, il faut utiliser IMAP sur tt tes clients. Cela apporte des fonctions genre :
- synchro des mails lu
- synchro des mails envoyer
- synchro des mails supprimer
- synchro de tt en fait ...


----------



## Lauange (12 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Pour ma part, tous mes comptes sont en IMAP. Cela te permet de travailler directement sur le serveur de réception des mails. Je trouve cela plus confortable que le POP.


----------



## rescue77 (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Je souhaite configurer mon compte mail free en imap au lieu de pop sur mon iMac et sur mon iPhone et sur mon iPad mais j ai des difficultés pour le faire ! 
Qui peut me donner les bons conseils dont j ai besoin SVP 

Merci par avance

David


----------



## bricbroc (13 Novembre 2012)

http://impimg.free.fr/zimbra/tuto.html


----------

